# Netzwerkverkabelung neue Mietwohnung



## insekt (11. Juli 2020)

Liebes Forum,

ich ziehe am Montag in eine neue Wohnung. Bei der Besichtigung war mir aufgefallen, dass beim Bau scheinbar an eine Netzwerkverkabelung in der gesamten Wohnung gedacht wurde (mindestens 2 Anschlüsse in jedem Wohnraum). Erfreut stellte ich fest, dass es sogar einen Schaltkasten im HWR gab, wo alle Kabel zusammenlaufen, d.h. sie sind auch nicht bloß zur Deko.

Naiv wie ich bin dachte ich, ich könnte einfach meinen Router irgendwo aufstellen (aktuell noch per Coax-Kabel) LAN1 mit einer der Buchsen verbinden und fortan wären alle Ethernetports in der Wohnung mit Internet versorgt.

Tja falsch gedacht, als ich vorgestern mal genauer in der Schaltkasten schaute erblickte ich folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heißt, jeder Ethernetport hat ein „Eingangs“ Gegenstück im Schaltkasten. Nun wäre meine erste Vermutung ich soll den Router im Schaltkasten aufhängen. Geht jetzt leider mit nem Kabelrouter nicht weil dort kein Coax vorliegt. Nun gut, dann wechsle ich halt in einem Jahr zur Telekom, das Glasfasermodem hängt ja schon.
Aber selbst dann: Wie soll ich den Router in diesem Kasten unterkriegen?

Habe ich einen Denkfehler? Wie hat sich der Elektriker vorgestellt dass ich die Ethernetports in der Wohnung mit meinem Netzwerk verbinde?
Hat jemand von euch eventuell eine ähnliche Verkabelung? Oder ist von euch jemand vielleicht Techniker und hat eine ähnliche Anlage schonmal im Job gesehen?


----------



## robbe (11. Juli 2020)

Solche Kästen und die dazugehörige Verkabelung sind Standard in den meisten Neubauten. Für dein Problem gibt es eine ganz einfache Lösung und die nennt sich Switch (im Kasten). Musst nur wegen Platz schauen, evtl den Koaxverteiler etwas nach unten versetzen.


----------



## tripod (11. Juli 2020)

grundsätzlich ist die verkabelung aber gut, da du jede wanddose patchen kannst, oder eben nicht.

einen switch benötigst du, dann läuft die sache. die dinger sind nicht allzu "tief", oder du hängst in rein in den schrank.

hoffentlich ist im schrank noch eine steckdose frei, ansonsten hald auch noch eine steckdosenleiste rein.

switch + steckdosenleiste + 11x 0,5m patchkabel = ~100€


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Juli 2020)

Seit wann darf man an der Hausverkabelung als Mieter ohne Genehmigung rumpfuschen?


----------



## robbe (11. Juli 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Seit wann darf man an der Hausverkabelung als Mieter ohne Genehmigung rumpfuschen?


Was das mit rumpfuschen zu tun, wenn man da nen Switch installiert? Das ist völlig gängig und anders ließen sich die Anschlüsse auch garnicht alle nutzen.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2020)

Ist der weiße Strang nicht gut sogar das TV-Kabel? Dann könnte tatsächlich der Kabelrouter auch dort angeschlossen werden. Ansonsten wie schon erwähnt einen Switch in den Kasten und Inet über eine der Dosen in der Wohnung einspeisen.


----------



## Abductee (11. Juli 2020)

Wenn du zwei Netzwerkdosen pro Zimmer hast ist das doch kein Problem.
An einen Anschluss hängst du direkt dein Modem dran und in dem gewünschten Zimmer stellst du dann deinen Router hin und fährst mit einem Kabel retour in den Verteiler wo ein kleiner 8-Port Switch hängt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Juli 2020)

robbe schrieb:


> Das ist völlig gängig


Da ist gar nichts "gängig".
Am Hausanschlußkasten hat ein Mieter gar nichts zu verändern.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Juli 2020)

^Meine Mieter dürfen /sollen /müssen des .

ich mach es net für die


----------



## robbe (11. Juli 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da ist gar nichts "gängig".Am Hausanschlußkasten hat ein Mieter gar nichts zu verändern.




So ein Quatsch. Das ist kein Hausanschlusskasten, sondern ein Multimediaverteiler in der Wohnung des Mieters. Dieser ist offen aufgebaut und bietet explizit die Möglichkeit einen Router oder Switch aufzunehmen. Für solche Zwecke sind auch immer mehrere Steckdosen in dem Kasten vorhanden.
Anders gäbe es auch keine Möglichkeit die Netzwerkanschlüsse in der Wohnung mit Signal zu versorgen, denn Werksseitig wird in den Dingern keine aktive Verteilung verbaut, dass ist immer Sache des jeweiligen Nutzers.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Juli 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da ist gar nichts "gängig".
> Am Hausanschlußkasten hat ein Mieter gar nichts zu verändern.


Das ist ja nicht der "Hausanschluß" sondern der Netzwerk-Verteiler in der Wohnung!


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2020)

Das ist kein Hausanschlusskasten sondern die Netzwerkverteilung der Wohnung.
Kurze Rücksprache mit dem Vermieter schadet natürlich nie, aber ein echtes Problem sehe ich nicht. An der Stelle ist man ja weder gefährdet durch hohe Spannungen noch hat man die Möglichkeit sich irgendwelche Leistungen zu erschleichen.
Edit: Vier Dumme ein Gedanke, also die Mehrheit haben wir schonmal  .


----------



## heltaaa (11. Juli 2020)

Das ist ein Medienverteiler und kein "Hausanschlusskasten". Du darfst da jederzeit deinen Router oder Switch reinbauen dafür ist der Kasten ja auch gedacht. Das einzige Problem in diesem Fall ist, das weder Elektriker noch Telekom Techniker platzsparend gearbeitet haben. Also hälts du es am besten mit der Lösung von Abductee.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juli 2020)

insekt schrieb:


> Tja falsch gedacht, als ich vorgestern mal genauer in der Schaltkasten schaute erblickte ich folgendes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist einfach nur ein Patchfeld, wo du vom Router/Switch noch die Kabel aufpatchen musst, zu den Leitungen auf denen Netz anliegen soll.


----------



## GottesMissionar (11. Juli 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da ist gar nichts "gängig".
> Am Hausanschlußkasten hat ein Mieter gar nichts zu verändern.



Was laberst du von "Hausanschlußkasten"? Ich lach mich tot.


----------



## kero81 (11. Juli 2020)

Da ist doch alles (ALLES) vorhanden! Sämtliche Netzwerkdosen sind dort und sämtliche Antennendosen, diese sogar schon auf alle Dosen per JMT-8 Verteiler verteilt und die "Zuleitung" der Telekom ist auch mit einer NFN TAE Dose abgeschlossen. Sogar drei Steckdosen sind da. Was will man mehr! 
Einfach einen TP-Link TL-SG105 in die Unterverteilung basteln, den Router an geeignetem Ort aufstellen und in eine Netzwerkdose einspeisen. Von zugehörigen Port im Mediafeld ein Patch kabel zum Switch und dann auf die 5 Dosen verteilen. Im normalfall reicht ja ein Anschluß pro Zimmer. Oder eben so aufteilen wie Du es brauchst. 



heltaaa schrieb:


> Das ist ein Medienverteiler und kein  "Hausanschlusskasten". Du darfst da jederzeit deinen Router oder Switch  reinbauen dafür ist der Kasten ja auch gedacht. Das einzige Problem in  diesem Fall ist, das weder Elektriker noch Telekom Techniker  platzsparend gearbeitet haben. Also hälts du es am besten mit der Lösung  von Abductee.



Das Planungsbüro... nicht der Elektriker hat da platzsparend gearbeitet... Viel enger wäre das auch nicht möglich, hält man die Biegeradien ein!  Um genügend Platz zu haben wäre sowas ala Hager FWU52K1 nötig.


----------



## insekt (12. Juli 2020)

Danke zusammen! Dass ich im Prinzip alles habe was ich brauche dachte ich mir schon fast, ich denke was mich hauptsächlich verwirrt hat ist, dass der Kasten in der aktuellen Konfiguration kaum Spielraum für zusätzliche Einbauten lässt.

Ich denke ich werde morgen dann mal mit dem Techniker drüber quatschen welche der angebotenen Varianten sich am besten umsetzen lässt.

Und um das nochmal klarzustellen (auch wenn das die meisten ja verstanden hatten): Das ist nicht der Hausanschluss sonder Verteiler innerhalb meiner Wohnung.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. Juli 2020)

Für mich sieht das nach "Haben-Will" aus 
Glasfaser + Coax Kabel ----

Also mehr kann man sich nicht wünschen - jede gängige Technik vorhanden und schön untergebracht in einem zentralen Kasten in der Wohnung und dann in alle Räume weitergeführt.

Imo die optimale Verkabelung!

Musst halt jetzt schauen welchen Vertag du nimmst - Glasfaser ist natürlich genial - aber bei coax haste vermutlich auch 1gbit und das für weit weniger Geld^^

Wenn das mal in meinem Altbau auich mal so aussehen würde - aber da wurde erst vor kurzem notdürftig ein Loch durch die Aussenwand des Hauses geborht und von der Telekom ein hässliches Kabel mit klemmen an der Hauswand langezogen zum Verteilerkasten - Die Telefondose die sie mir gelegt haben sieht aus wie aus den 80igern und anstatt am Boden die Dose zu setzen hat man um auf nummer sicher zu gehen die Dose  in die hinterste Ecke der Wohnung gesetzt und zwar in 1,5M Bodenhöhe ---sieht mega ******** aus....und alles für ein altes Kupferkabel^^
Was solls, ich wohn hier nur zur miete. Is mir auch wurst wenn die Nachwelt damit leben muss.

Die haben das Loch nach aussen nichtmal abgedichtet oder so....wenn ich die dose abnehme (ist nicht schwer, die wurde nämlich nur notdürftig draufgesteckt) - dann kann ich durch das Loch rausschauen 

Vielleicht mach ich davon mal ein Foto - das sieht so mies aus.
Danke Telekom


----------



## robbe (12. Juli 2020)

insekt schrieb:


> Danke zusammen! Dass ich im Prinzip alles habe was ich brauche dachte ich mir schon fast, ich denke was mich hauptsächlich verwirrt hat ist, dass der Kasten in der aktuellen Konfiguration kaum Spielraum für zusätzliche Einbauten lässt.
> 
> Ich denke ich werde morgen dann mal mit dem Techniker drüber quatschen welche der angebotenen Varianten sich am besten umsetzen lässt.
> 
> Und um das nochmal klarzustellen (auch wenn das die meisten ja verstanden hatten): Das ist nicht der Hausanschluss sonder Verteiler innerhalb meiner Wohnung.



Ich würde die Telefondose noch etwas nach Links setzten, so dass der Coaxverteiler rechts daneben passt. Jenachdem wie tief der Kasten ist, könnte man den Verteiler dann so anbringen, dass die Kabel nicht nach oben, sondern richtung Kastendeckel weggehen. Dann solltest du oben drüber ausreichend Platz für einen Switch haben.


----------



## Slezer (12. Juli 2020)

Soviel Pfusch in einem Bild sieht man nicht jeden Tag


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. Juli 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Soviel Pfusch in einem Bild sieht man nicht jeden Tag



Den "Pfusch" würd ich mit Kusshand nehmen ^^


----------



## Pu244 (14. Juli 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Seit wann darf man an der Hausverkabelung als Mieter ohne Genehmigung rumpfuschen?



Ist normale Nutzung, außerdem wird die Verkabelung ja nicht geändert, das ist ja der Witz an dem Patchfeld.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ist normale Nutzung, außerdem wird die Verkabelung ja nicht geändert, das ist ja der Witz an dem Patchfeld.



Wir haben bei uns die Verkabelung auch damals über Patchfelder gemacht. Man sollte nur aufschreiben, wo welches Kabel hingeht, sonst muss man 10 Jahre später in alle Ecken kriechen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wir haben bei uns die Verkabelung auch damals über Patchfelder gemacht. Man sollte nur aufschreiben, wo welches Kabel hingeht, sonst muss man 10 Jahre später in alle Ecken kriechen.


DAS hab ich auch hinter mir 
Hab bei meinem besten Kumpel Patchkabel in den Rohbau verlegt (Holzhäuser sind einfach genial ) und dabei die Kabel schön lang gelassen und mit Edding beschriftet!

Leider hat dann der Elektriker die Netzwerkkabel beim Einbau der Unterputzdosen gekürzt 
Und das waren 24 Kabel


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juli 2020)

Beschriftung war zum Glück noch da. Allerdings gehen die Kabel halt von hinten ins Patchfeld rein und sind da fest verbunden.


----------



## insekt (16. Juli 2020)

Ich wollte auf keinen Fall den Eindruck vermitteln, dass ich unzufrieden mit der Verkabelung bin, das ist auch besser als alles was ich bisher hatte.


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. Juli 2020)

Wenn ich jetzt noch erzähle, dass da noch das Glasfasermodem reinpassen muss und es mit dem Switch wieder eng wird.


----------



## DKK007 (16. Juli 2020)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt noch erzähle, dass da noch das Glasfasermodem reinpassen muss und es mit dem Switch wieder eng wird.



Ist das Modem nicht schon drin?


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. Juli 2020)

Das ist die TA. Das ist praktisch nur die &#8222;Dose&#8220;


----------



## robbe (17. Juli 2020)

Seit wann hat eine Dose einen Power und Link Anschluss und einen Aufkleber mit der Beschriftung "Glasfasermodem"?


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Juli 2020)

Modems müssen laut Netzagentur jetzt vom Kunden frei nutzbar sein. Routerfreiheit macht manchmal keinen Sinn. Die TAs werden also umgebaut und das Modem ist extern. Früher war das mit da drin. War aber eh vom bösen Huawai


----------



## robbe (17. Juli 2020)

Wenn der Kunde das Telekommodem benutzen will, muss es doch aber nicht zwingend weg, oder? Wir installieren unseren Kunden immer ein Glasfasermodem, welches auch in 99,99% der Fälle benutzt wird. Router können die Kunden dann zwar theoretisch einen beliebigen nutzen, unterstützt und vom Techniker eingerichtet werden aber offziell nur die aktuellem Fritzboxen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (17. Juli 2020)

Noch mal. Das ist ein Leergehäuse wo ursprünglich das Modem rein kam. Die Modems gibt es aber wegen der neuen Regelung nicht mehr. Die Gehäuse werden also zu passiven Abschlüssen umgebaut und das Modem kommt mit einem Glasfaser-Patchkabel dran. So könnte der Kunde also auch sein eigenes Modem benutzen. Macht nicht wirklich Sinn - ist aber leider so.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2020)

Es kann aber durchaus sein, dass da noch ein echtes Modem verbaut wurde.


----------



## insekt (22. Juli 2020)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Noch mal. Das ist ein Leergehäuse wo ursprünglich das Modem rein kam. Die Modems gibt es aber wegen der neuen Regelung nicht mehr. Die Gehäuse werden also zu passiven Abschlüssen umgebaut und das Modem kommt mit einem Glasfaser-Patchkabel dran. So könnte der Kunde also auch sein eigenes Modem benutzen. Macht nicht wirklich Sinn - ist aber leider so.



Also es sieht so aus als wäre da tatsächlich ein Modem verbaut. Wenn es nur ein Leergehäuse ist, könnte man das ja auch einfach rausnehmen und dann wäre wieder genug platz oder?


----------

